# Hacking Tractors



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Growing Tennessee.

https://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2021/02/hacking-tractors

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I had just heard a few days ago about Deere and Co. agreeing to release the information necessary to allow the creation of publicly available diagnostic software--and that they have not met the deadline they agreed to.

Also just participated in an exchange on another forum were a person claimed that there are people out there hacking the ECMs of later model tractors and changing the hours. This was primarily focused on the European import tractors (and I do believe they get the hours tampered with on a regular basis). What struck me as significant was that these hackers were changing the hours at the ECM and not at the user display. If the hours are changed only at the display, it is possible to go into the ECM and read the real hours. If the ECM is hacked, it will not show the correct hours.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Maintenance records becoming pretty important along with actual condition. Harder to wipe hours off detailed records.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> Maintenance records becoming pretty important along with actual condition. Harder to wipe hours off detailed records.


Records and research . . .

Copy and paste. Tractor in question is a Deere 7930.

Thanks for responses. So I got my dealer to do a serial number search and it gives the dealer name that the tractor was sold with along with any PIP work done. I happen to know the salesman from that dealership through personally importing some tractors from UK. In the UK there are no secrets in the business and was able to track down who last owned the tractor. I got the number of the farm owner and since I posted first he gave me the cell number of his shop manager. He was able to give me its entire history... The tractor left their farm the week before Christmas with 9107 hours. Today it has 4180 hours. My guess is someone in Europe is hacking them and changing hours prior to sending them across the pond to the USA. For those of you wondering, the cost of shipping from UK to east coast is about $3K...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Interesting. That would also explain how some guys on the east coast can import and sell tractors at a reasonable price...because someone in Europe is giving them a REALLY sweet deal on a 10k hour tractor that was reduced to 5k...They change the hours and ship them across the pond where there isn't traceability...


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

the old saw never gets dull- IF SOMETHING APPEARS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, IT PROBABLY IS! (no caps does not mean I am mad....)


----------



## Onthayman (Jun 13, 2019)

I agree with the buyer beware adage.
We've purchased two from overseas but zeroed in on late model tractors that were under 1200 hours
The first one had records with warranty and maintenance work records. The tractor presented itself looking like the hours on the meter . The second one was described as a demo with 120 hours.
When it arrived in the yard it had 12 hours. The paint wasn't off the hitch. You can save a pile of money but we have no umbrella of a warranty. The tractor jockey as I call him is reputable and any issues that came up he fixed on his own dime. I think that's key deal with someone you trust.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

All kinds of hacks overseas, when I bought my Ram the nav wasn't unlocked. Was going to be a pretty penny thru Ram to unlock it then update it, guy on Ebay from the UK sells unlock codes and map updates for a fraction of what it'd cost at the dealer.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

Whoah here fellows. They've been doing this to all makes and model tractors here in U.S for quite sometime now . Pickups, cars and anything with a odometer or hour meter can easily be altered. The software is out there .


----------

